# Loader tire pressure



## t-sig

This may seem silly, but: I have an old Trojan 1900. I have operators manuals, but I can't find what to run for pressure in the tires. Not only that, but the tires don't have any kind of recommended pressure on them either. They are Loader/Grader tires. I don't know if they should have 20 psi or 80 psi. Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## Milwaukee

It require lot lot psi than that if I can remember.

80 psi would squash when lift 9k pound of steel.

Try 80 psi and see if it not squash when you lift stuff.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It's hard to believe there isn't anything on them. What brand of tire, size, and Ply? You could go to the company's website and look it up. Most important would be the Ply which would help dictate air pressure


----------



## tuney443

I would guess app.40 PSI,but as someone said,call up a big tire dealer and tell them the size and ply,even if they don't have the same brand tire,that should get you in the ballpark safely.


----------



## Dewey

I have the same issue with the tires on my Michagen Loader.... I use it in the summer to load and move lumber.... I've been running 45- 50 lbs the tires don't seem to squat when caring a load


----------



## shooterm

We used to run 60 front 45 rear for all purpose stuff. Sand we'd drop it to 50/40 even abit lower if yah want.


----------

